# I received a box today



## GreginND (Dec 11, 2012)

I ordered some wines from a reputable producer and they arrived today. I'm looking forward to trying a bottle or two this weekend.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice! Just ordered a case of HIP Marquette myself this weekend. They are mostly headed out to friends and family for Xmas presents. Good stuff for sure!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Dec 11, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2012)

That is totally awesome!


----------



## Julie (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice, you guys are so lucky to be able to order wines and have them delivered to your home.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 12, 2012)

I opened a bottle of the Leon Millot on Sunday and it was very nice. Have another millot and a Marquette on my rack waiting.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad you got them Greg. First time I have seen product pictures that shipped. It gives me some input on how I can make the product look better. 

Ibglowin's wine is on the way.

K-9 thanks again for giving it a try.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2012)

Say what, can't everyone do that...... 





Julie said:


> Nice, you guys are so lucky to be able to order wines and have them delivered to your home.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 12, 2012)

Julie said:


> Nice, you guys are so lucky to be able to order wines and have them delivered to your home.


 


ibglowin said:


> Say what, can't everyone do that......


 

I have to agree, although I believe there was legislation introduced that would allow PA'er to be able to do that. Not sure what ever came of it.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't live in a non "wine friendly" state! LOL


----------



## robie (Dec 12, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I wouldn't live in a non "wine friendly" state! LOL



I checked awhile back and can't get Rich's wine here in Colorado, either. A real bummer.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2012)

Perhaps Santa will send you one if your good..... :>


----------



## robie (Dec 12, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Perhaps Santa will send you one if your good..... :>



Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Please recheck your states guys to see if it is allowed now. I just updated the states and a few changes have been made. It is very hard keeping on top of the newest states allowed to each other, not to mention there are three classes of ship to categories- Direct Shipment, On-site Purchase Shipment, and Licensed Consignees.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 12, 2012)

Here in Kansas we have some of the most strict laws when it comes to alcohol sales & transportation (thanks, Puritan do-gooders!). In fact, it wasn't until a few years ago that we couldn't buy alcohol on Sunday.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 12, 2012)

That's why I waited too - Originally he was not able to ship to me.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 12, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Please recheck your states guys to see if it is allowed now. I just updated the states and a few changes have been made. It is very hard keeping on top of the newest states allowed to each other, not to mention there are three classes of ship to categories- Direct Shipment, On-site Purchase Shipment, and Licensed Consignees.


 

Well according to your SHIP TO STATES, PA is now listed. Whoo Hooo. I'll have to make a purchase after Christmas.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought the PA shipping law was still tied up in the PA house. That's good news!

I remember when I moved from CA to ND. I spent 25 minutes walking around the grocery store looking for the wine aisle before someone told me I had to go to a liquor store. At least those aren't state stores.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 12, 2012)

GreginND said:


> I thought the PA shipping law was still tied up in the PA house. That's good news!
> 
> I remember when I moved from CA to ND. I spent 25 minutes walking around the grocery store looking for the wine aisle before someone told me I had to go to a liquor store. At least those aren't state stores.


 

I wasn't sure what the status of it was, glad to see we are able to be shipped to.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to dig some more, but they are listed as a state where we can ship to from NY. It is different in every state. This is the latest revised list, which changes periodically. It would be nice if all states could ship to all other states as long as they are commercial shipments.


----------



## sjo (Dec 12, 2012)

Tom_S said:


> Here in Kansas we have some of the most strict laws when it comes to alcohol sales & transportation (thanks, Puritan do-gooders!). In fact, it wasn't until a few years ago that we couldn't buy alcohol on Sunday.



You can buy alcohol on Sunday, sweet. Minnesota would rather we make a road trip to Wisconsin to spend money on their economy on Sundays.
Scott


----------



## GreginND (Dec 12, 2012)

The Minnesotans come across the river to Fargo on sunday also.

I couldn't wait and opened the Leon Millot tonight. I've never tasted this grape before. Nice job, Rich. It's unique. I like the interplay of vanilla, berry and spice.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Marechal Foch gets all the publicity, but for me I prefer the Leon Millot from the same breeder as Foch.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, I'm on my last bottle of HIP wine tonight - the Northern Wights. 

All of them are very unique and very good. The NW is a bit sweet for my tastes but boy the hint of apricot on the nose and the honey notes on the tongue are delicious.

I think my palate favors the Leon Millot. I've enjoyed my tour of Champlain Valley! I hope to make a trip out that way some time this summer.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the tour. It went by too quickly didn't it?! 

Be sure to let me know if you make it out this summer. If I am healthy it would be great to have you visit our region.


----------

